# Screens pushing monitors too far apart



## mac (Dec 5, 2017)

I'd like to swap out my screens for a couple of 32", but that's going to force my monitors to be pretty far apart in relation to my seated position. I can't place them in front of the screens for obvious reasons. What's the solution, just a crazy amount of toe-in?


----------



## chillbot (Dec 5, 2017)

I do this. 2 32" monitors side-by-side... I love them, wish I could go bigger but it's really pushing it as-is.

Not sure this is helpful to you, because these are my "writing" monitors... (my "mixing" monitors I have triangulated much better)... I just sit in front of the sweet spot and deal with it. To be honest, maybe I don't have the best ears but I don't hear much of a difference between where I sit and where I should be sitting.

Poorly drawn in MS Paint... the front X is where I sit and the back X is where I should be sitting, but it's the only solution I've found where the screens don't block the audio from the monitors. You can always push back from the desk a bit to check mixes...


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 5, 2017)

Everyone says that nearfield monitors should be at ear level (more specifically, the high frequency drivers should be at ear level). Video monitors should be at eye level, maybe a little below, so you are not bending your neck too much. I know from experience that neck pain and back pain from poor workstation layout is a real problem. My question is, how important is the vertical positioning of audio monitors? Is it as important as the equilateral triangle is horizontally?


----------



## will_m (Dec 5, 2017)

I had a similair issue when using 3 x 22 inch monitors, I've just switched to a 34 inch ultrawide and I'm planning to add one in above too for video.

Made a little video on it here:


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 5, 2017)

I’ve spent a little time trying to optimise my setup and came to the conclusion that setting up a workplace is a trade off between function, acoustics and ergonomics . Gotta pick your battles. As an illuminating exercise, google the studios of famous composers and observe how many “rules” they break.

I guess if the mix translates..


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 5, 2017)

Yep, big screens like this are also awful reflective surfaces when it comes to acoustics... Unfortunately, you just have to choose what you need the most : accurate room acoustics, or multiple screens for workflow ?


----------



## mac (Dec 5, 2017)

Cheers all. Yeah, being able to read what's on the screen is a must and I can't bring them closer, so 32" it is. The ultrawides are brilliant, but again, too small for me to read. I need 2560x1440 at 32" else I'm leaning on the desk 90% of the time.

Might just have to go ultra-ultra wide with my monitors like @chillbot. Do you find the stereo is exaggerated, or difficult to listen to?


----------



## chillbot (Dec 5, 2017)

mac said:


> I need 2560x1440 at 32"


That's exactly what I'm running. I do find the stereo field a bit wide... but I actually enjoy it that way. If you're in LA area you're welcome to come try out my setup and see what you think. I do agree wtih @Alex Fraser that you have to pick your battles... it's all a trade off.


----------



## mac (Dec 5, 2017)

chillbot said:


> That's exactly what I'm running. I do find the stereo field a bit wide... but I actually enjoy it that way. If you're in LA area you're welcome to come try out my setup and see what you think. I do agree wtih @Alex Fraser that you have to pick your battles... it's all a trade off.



That's a kind offer, I'll give you a ring when I'm outside.


----------



## will_m (Dec 5, 2017)

mac said:


> The ultrawides are brilliant, but again, too small for me to read. I need 2560x1440 at 32" else I'm leaning on the desk 90% of the time.



Mines 34 inch at 2560 x 1080, I find text to be very readable in terms of size but appreciate your mileage may vary.


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2017)

I have a 27" iMac in the center of two 27" monitors, so three monitors. 
It's way too wide for my audio monitors to be outside of the video monitors so I place them above at the proper spacing and have them angled down so they are at a right angle to me. 
I figure that gravity doesn't effect sound waves so it should be the same as if they were not tilted down and placed lower. 
At least that's my logic!


----------



## mac (Dec 5, 2017)

will_m said:


> Mines 34 inch at 2560 x 1080, I find text to be very readable in terms of size but appreciate your mileage may vary.



Ah yeah I forgot to say, the dimensions of logic mean 1080 is awkward too, so I need 1440 to be comfortable. I'm very demanding


----------



## mac (Dec 10, 2017)

Got the 32s up and running, and my eyes couldn't be happier. If anyone's thinking of going the same route and has concerns, a 180cm desk set-up works perfectly with the monitors to the front-side of the screens. You can't tell in the photos, but when you're sat at the desk, the natural angle of the monitors means you can see 100% of the screens perfectly.


----------



## Dom (Dec 11, 2017)

I have one 27" in the middle which can be lowered down a bit further for surround work, when the centre speaker is behind it. The two side displays are low down built into the desk. See pic, but ignore the bald guy in the background.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 11, 2017)

If your screens have to be close enough that they block your speakers then I'd suggest trying to get your screens as low as possible and your speakers as high as possible. Similar to what John Powell has in his writing room. If you can get clear of the tweeters it should be OK. Not great to have anything in the way of the lower drivers but is manageable.

Keep in mind that the equilateral triangle is to your ears so the vertex is behind your head. That'll give you some additional room if you've had the vertex be at your sitting position.


----------



## AKM (Dec 11, 2017)

Single 40-43 inch UHD monitor?


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 11, 2017)

I was always told your video should be arms length away. beyond that you are straining your eyes. Is it different with these new fangled video 4K monitors ?

I triangulate my BM-15A's outside my video pretty wide as well.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 11, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I was always told your video should be arms length away. beyond that you are straining your eyes. Is it different with these new fangled video 4K monitors ?



Well it all depends on distance and resolution. For a 40" 4k, a bit more than arms length away is good. For 28" 4k, you'd need to have your head buried in the monitor. For 70" 1080p, you'd need to be across the room.


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 13, 2017)

I've been looking at a few options. First I was thinking about the 40" monitors that some people here seemed keen on, like these.





Then wondering if I'd be looking up too high for the top of the screen, I started liking the idea of a single curved monitor, like so:



or maybe



But being a greedy bastard I want all the screen real estate I can get my grubby little hands on, so today I was oggling something like this, which would just fit between my speakers, I think:



Running at 2560 or maybe 3800 I guess.

I use two 27" 2560 iMac monitors and a 24" above and behind them for video at the moment. I've looked at the iMac 5k in stores and it seems ok, but don't have a feel for whether things would be too small in real life work...







Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Well it all depends on distance and resolution. For a 40" 4k, a bit more than arms length away is good. For 28" 4k, you'd need to have your head buried in the monitor. For 70" 1080p, you'd need to be across the room.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 13, 2017)

mac said:


> I'd like to swap out my screens for a couple of 32", but that's going to force my monitors to be pretty far apart in relation to my seated position. I can't place them in front of the screens for obvious reasons. What's the solution, just a crazy amount of toe-in?



Maybe silly note, but had early issue with Yamaha HS8 Monitors and buzzing from (1).
Shipped to Yamaha under warranty and no problem found. 
Was positioned too close to (1) of dual 27" Screens which was generating high-freq noise.
JFYI ......


----------



## catsass (Dec 14, 2017)

Where the hell is @Nick Batzdorf to inform us that the equilateral triangle concept is total horse sh*t?


----------



## Synetos (Dec 15, 2017)

This has worked out really well for me. I have two Dell 4k monitors, front and center. UP3216Q & P4317Q.

I love the P4317Q. I scale the UP3216Q to 125% most of the time. If I were to replace the 32", I would get another 43", and set it up just the same as I now have the 32" dell (about 35 degree angle) . The 43" is just the perfect size for my working distance at 100% 4K resolution.


----------

